# Mini LED Controller



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I designed up a small PCB that uses a PIC microcontroller to PWM (dim) a single output.

The power input can be between 6V and 30V. The output is the same as the input voltage and limited to 1.5 Amps continuous draw.

I've written two different programs for it, and thinking about it now could probably have them selectable via a jumper on the ICSP (programming) header.

The first one does a continuous fade up/down with adjustable speed and depth (how low it dims). I guess you'd use this for skull eyes, etc.

The second one flickers the output, again with adjustable speed and depth. This could be good for larger prop candles, etc.

I made it for my own use, but will post more once I get the prototype boards back and see if there's any interest from others.

In the meantime, here's the 3D render of it (minus the plug-in 4 pin connector).


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks like a handy board to have on hand.
I did something similar for the eyes I installed in the skulls that sit on my fence pillars. My circuit has the adjustable fade speed but not the flicker. I like that you will have the option. I might be interested in picking up a couple if you make them available.
You can see mine at


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice. Is yours based on a micro (I know you like PicAxe chips) or an op-amp?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine is based on an LM1458 op amp.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I went with the micro so I could do pretty much any effect I wanted with a little programming. The parts cost is higher of course.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

*Looks Great!*

looks great, do you fab the pcb boards yourself or send them to a fab house?

its something iv been wanting to do for a long time, i even bought an etching kit, designed a few in eagle. Its cutting and drilling the boards that put me off thou..

Matt


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I get the bare boards made in China.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I finally got around to making a sample board and programming it. The effect is hard to see as the phone camera doesn't respond well to the LEDs.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

By single channel, do you mean it will only drive one pixel? Can you select the colour or colour mix?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

One DC output, not RGB like a pixel. I just used one colour of a "dumb RGB module" as my test light. Intended for making glowing eyes pulsate or similar tomfoolery.


----------

